# bob scott--



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

guess who has a baby border terrier??? you should call cindy and share your wisdom


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Guess who has already seen a picture? :lol:


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

If we're talking about the same Cindy, they posted a video not long ago

http://leerburg.com/flix/player.php?id=749

..


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

i just got the email .... lol


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Guess who has already seen a picture? :lol:


figured....but what the hey:-D


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Speaking of pictures . . . :-\" I'm pretty sure we'd all love to see some!

I've only gotten to hang with one Border Terrier, but really liked it, and had a surprising amount of fun with a Patterdale Terrier over the weekend and (if these count) a few American Tunnel Terriers, although those seemed more Bulldog-like. So yeah, I could see Terriers being addictive as a group. The Border Terrier was pretty cool though. It was also my first experience seeing a dog do rat work. I've since tried to convince my wife that a Border Terrier could replace our cat when that passes on. So far my wife has not bought that argument, but it makes sense to me.

-Cheers


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Ruby said:


> Speaking of pictures . . . :-\" I'm pretty sure we'd all love to see some! ... I've only gotten to hang with one Border Terrier, but really liked it .... The Border Terrier was pretty cool though. ....
> -Cheers


Mighty Milo:

http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j275/connies419/IMG_58.jpg


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I'm all about working dogs but that one is uglier than a bag of a$$holes. SorryO


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> I'm all about working dogs but that one is uglier than a bag of a$$holes. SorryO




Slapping gloves!! Where the heck are my slapping gloves!?

That's my granddog, I will have you know!


:lol:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Slapping gloves!! Where the heck are my slapping gloves!?
> 
> That's my granddog, I will have you know.
> 
> ...


Ahhh! Grand furbabies! Got it now.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Ahhh! Grand furbabies! Got it now.



Mighty Milo is no furbaby, although he is now retired. 

He was my intro to Bob Scott's "crazy lil bassids" description of Border Terriers.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Haven't been to LB yet but I was sent a pic a few days ago.

Here's my Nostalgia post from days gone by with the little bassids.
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f22/borders-610/


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

He kind of reminds me of Jim the dog in that show Mike and Molly, lol! He's very handsome in his own way


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Bob,

I can't believe you don't have a bunch of Rags running around--what an awesome looking little dog and obviously the complete package. And a great pic of Thunder to boot. And earthdog wins in the fitness category. Did you really have to dig that deep??? What a back breaker.


T


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Bob, is/are there a Terrier(s) you'd recommend as a house dog and general all-purpose vermin control? I'm not _opposed _to hunting or anything, it's just not something I really do or could off the top of my head think of a great way to go rodent hunting with my dog(s). That said, I really liked the Border & Patterdale Terriers I have gotten to meet and would love just a pragmatic solution to the overabundance of rabbits & various animals in my yard. Not that I'd expect to just leave a Terrier outside unsupervised for hours to just do or kill whatever it wanted that snuck in, but I do like the breed-group and think it would serve a utilitarian function, just not at the level of people who go on hunts or HAVE to have a pack of Terriers to do damage control on pest animals.

-Cheers


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Be careful what you ask for. I have a terrier/corgi cross and her possum deliverys are a pain. I'm threatening to put her out at night to guard my tomatos from the squirrels.

T


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Dean has a very cool little Border Terror named Cricket he imported from Germany a few years back. She's a sweetheart.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Bob,
> 
> I can't believe you don't have a bunch of Rags running around--what an awesome looking little dog and obviously the complete package. And a great pic of Thunder to boot. And earthdog wins in the fitness category. Did you really have to dig that deep??? What a back breaker.
> 
> ...



He was a hard act to follow. I got Polly (his niece) with intentions of breeding but she didn't deserve him. :lol:
He was bred to other bitches twice. Both with frozen sent to California. Nothing took.He did spend a week at his breeder for that. After he and his sire both were collected they spent the day in the same yard. Do that with most other breeds. 
Average dig is 2-4 ft but I've been down 7. Not a whole lot of diggers past their 50s. :lol: I retired form it short of 60 with my JRT Pete. 
David, If/when I get another terrier for the house chances are it will be a Border. ALL my terriers were house dogs but those classy looking alley dogs hold a special place for me.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

One thing to remember about the Borders. They are very slow to mature. Rags would hardly look at a mouse, rat, whatever until he was 18-20 months. Then he turned into the most demonic little terrier I've ever owned (in the ground only). That's the reason I went to JRTs for earth work. The Borders just want to destroy whatever is in front of them. He killed grown ***** by himself in the ground but took one hell of a trashing. If he came out on his own we new there was no point to dig. The quarry was dead. That's why I retired him early. Polly never got hurt but fought in the ground silently. Always had the quarry by the lower jaw when we dug to her.
Aside from the ethics of that (I didn't care to see my dogs trashed) it took weeks for them to heal up. A good baying dog in the ground meant more digging but I hunted my JRT 2-3 times a week all one summer. He never took a bite but never lost a quarry that we dug to.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Trish Campbell said:


> He kind of reminds me of Jim the dog in that show Mike and Molly, lol! He's very handsome in his own way


My wife and I have discussed if that is a Border, border cross or what. WAAY to much white on it then any border I've seen.


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

I have 2 rat terriers and have no problem with gophers in the yard. These guys will kill them in a flash. They are short haired, hardly shed, come in 5 sizes and are named specifically for what they were bred to do - kill rats. They are good in my barn and leave the chickens alone, but will chase lizards. The female actually herds my livestock and is quite protective. The male excelled at agility. Never liked little dogs and especially not terriers but I'm hooked on these. They are great in the house and very clean. They use the Decker Giants for hunting squirrels, raccoons, opossums, etc in the south. Good luck picking a breed....so many wonderful breeds to choose from.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My JRT was the only really good mole dog.He got 5-6 a yr just in my small yard.
The Borders then took the moles away from him. :lol:
The Decker has been used for Feist crosses.


----------

